
New routing library for Clojure/Script brings more structure. Like Rails - kuzmin_m
https://github.com/darkleaf/router
======
justbaker
My only comment is the support of the HTTP methods put, patch, and delete.
Most users have support in a modern browser these days.

~~~
justbaker
Nice code though :D

